# 28-30" silverback clearance?



## 900fst (Jun 23, 2011)

I just bought a brand new 2013 Kawasaki bruteforce 750 an I'm looking to put a set of prob 28" silverbacks on it an was wondering if they would clear on a stock bike or if I would need some kind of lift or anything


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Get skinnies for the front. And don't go wider than 10 or 11 in the rear. They'll clear the gas tank and all that. 

And before Polaris425 has to say it: lots of threads on this kind of stuff. Search it.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 750 with 30 skinny backs all way around with out a lift, it rubs every now and then on the bumper but that's it. I'm happy I went the 30's. All I have is 1.5 spacers on all four wheels

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

12bf750blackbetty said:


> I have a 2012 750 with 30 skinny backs all way around with out a lift, it rubs every now and then on the bumper but that's it. I'm happy I went the 30's. All I have is 1.5 spacers on all four wheels
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Still can't over how badass that bumper looks.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks and its well worth it I can promise you, if I can't push it or ride it over then I'm raming it lol 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteman88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Do I need a clutch kit when running 30in backs?


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out the clutching section on the form or search there is plenty of information on this site just about anything you need to know :mimbrules:


----------



## bruteman88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

No problem if you own a brute force this is the place you can find out how to do just about anything to it and most other ATVs


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm running 30in backs on my 05 in high u can still wheelie but I order a red secondary to help can't wait to see the difference


----------

